# We have a motorhome and are wondering if we go camping in the snowy mountains



## WWE fan (Jan 12, 2008)

*motorhome camping in the snowy mountains*

Wanted ask about pipes freezing. We haven't done it before so we wanted to know if you wrap them or what? Should we need to wrap them if the lines are being used? Thanks!


----------



## dangerouspudding (Jan 12, 2008)

at the very least wrap them! if its below freezing anyplace that water sits can freeze. or they make electric heated pipe wrappings you can install


----------



## popuptrailercamper (Jan 11, 2008)

They say that if you are actually using the RV in the winter, you should make sure the area around the furnace is not obstructed. The warm air should be able to flow easily around to keep the pipes warm.

I also read in a manual that you should keep the bathroom door open and the cabinets so that the warm can get inside keeping the pipes warm.

And if you are using a generator that is water cooled, you should make sure to use the right temperature antifreeze.


----------

